# I love Nissans too.



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Hi Everyone!

It is great to see a Nissan forum for women. I love cars, but especially showing my z31. Shows are a blast and I have met so many great people. I have learn alot over the last several years.
Are there any other ladies out there showing their cars like me?


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

I race and have shown at HIN, Import Revolution, and Import Showoff. Great to see other women out doing the same thing. Glad to see you like the womens forum.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't show much, but I'll probably end up being a regular at the MSA show in LA every spring. My car can be seen at Club Z events and at the track more often. But it will be in the show at the Blackhawk Auto Museum in NorCal on June 23rd, along with the new 350Z and Mr. K! I hope to get my car signed!

I see more women getting into cars all the time. Maybe someday guys will stop asking if our boyfriends/dads bought the cars for us!

Sarah


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Would you ladies be interested in 95-98 Sentra Altezza lights.
Brand new and includes wires and bulbs.
im selling them for *****.

Please let me know if your interested


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *Would you ladies be interested in 95-98 Sentra Altezza lights.
> Brand new and includes wires and bulbs.
> im selling them for *****.
> 
> Please let me know if your interested *


Please post things like this in our classifieds section. Some for sale things are ok in forums if they directly relate to the subject, but in this case it does not. Thanks.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

good to see another Z31 fan on the board. since i got my r32 i haven't done much with my Z. Hope to see your car posted on here some time. Z31 fans are few and far between.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

My first car was a 1987 red metallic Z31. It's seen better days.... but my parents bought it with 46k miles in very nice condition in 94. Sitting outside these many years and all the abuse I gave it have taken a toll. It's been up close and personal with a few curbs, as well as off road.  Now water leaks in, the power steering pump leaks, the bumpers faded and were repainted a different color, radio is finicky, vacuum problems, electrical problems, it's been sideswiped and rear ended and in all practicality should've been totalled. It doesn't drive like it used to. But the engine is fine.  

It is now towed across the country behind my parents' RV. Kinda sad, isn't it?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Gee, I hope that my Z31 never goes through that much abuse. Then again, 5 engines, 4 transmissions, 5 rearends, 2 paint jobs and countless other parts wasn't exactly a nice easy life either.

Here is the url to a site that has an article on it. 

http://z31.com/articles/5/ 

It really got out of hand on its last version, 577 hp and 598 ft/lbs to the wheels at 27 psi of boost. Since then I really haven't driven it much. Too clean and I don't want to break it again. Then again I probably should take it out for a good thrashing since I have put maybe 500 miles on it in the last 2 years.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *
> It really got out of hand on its last version, 577 hp and 598 ft/lbs to the wheels at 27 psi of boost. Since then I really haven't driven it much. Too clean and I don't want to break it again. Then again I probably should take it out for a good thrashing since I have put maybe 500 miles on it in the last 2 years. *


This Z is sick. I remember reading that issue and thinking that who ever owns that car must push the hell out of it. Guess not. Have you ever took it down the 1/4 (not babied but all out)?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I haven't put slicks or BFG drag radials on it yet. The last time I took it to the track it ran 13.4 @117 mph. It was spinning all through 1st and 2nd. The same day a Z32 with 10 less hp on BFG's ran an 11.7 @ 128. If my car would have hooked, I think it would have gone close to that time.

Since I got an R32, it has taken all of my time. Nismo has used it a couple of times at SEMA show and some other events. I plan on keeping the Z. I have too much time and money in the car to sell it. I bought it with 30K miles and it just passed 180k recently, so it's not like I never drove it.


----------

